
Free Learning List - simonebrunozzi
https://freelearninglist.org/
======
X6S1x6Okd1st
Reply all as one of the top podcasts to learn from?!

I love reply all, but I do _not_ think it's a great resource for learning.

I'd much rather see Science VS, The knowledge project, 80000 hours, rationally
speaking or flash forward. Over reply all if the goal is to learn something
new. Albeit those aren't all super focused on learning stuff, but they all
certainly taught me more than reply all did.

~~~
schoolofthought
Hi, creator of site here (following referral links back). I made mention of
the fact that reply all isn't as overtly educational as many other podcasts,
but we still felt it taught people a lot about the interwebs etc. The criteria
we used were effectiveness, design, engagement, and reputation. Also worth
mentioning that the knowledge project and rationally speaking are both on the
list. Pls feel free to make suggestions and add feedback via the google form
at the bottom of the page - this is a live and updating list and we welcome
community engagement and critique

------
nods
Great share! Thanks :)

